# Pooh (Charlie) found in highway again this morning....



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Well, so much for them turning over a new leaf. My initial thought would be to do whatever it took not to put him back into that neglectful situation. What tact that would take, I don't know off the top of my head. So sad, and certainly he deserves so much better than what they have provided.


----------



## Karen519

*Ignutah*

Ignutah

I pray she lost your phone number. That is just awful your Hubby found him on Highway! He will get killed.
If she does call you and wants him, can you offer to "buy" him.


----------



## kathi127

I think Pooh realized how much better life was at your house and was coming back! Gosh, I don't know what I would do, part of me would want to just keep him and not say anything but I know that's not the right thing to do. 

A number of years ago a beautiful Golden Retriever followed my son home on his bike on a Sunday afternoon. It was one of those hot & humid 100 degree days and we couldn't bear to leave him outside to find his way back home so we took him in. He had no collar or tags so no way to locate the owners. We put an ad in the local paper that only came out twice a week. Early on Wednesday morning his owner called and came over to claim him. Said they were new in the neighborhood and apparently the little girl next door had come over and left the gate open and he got out. He was very grateful to get his dog back and as much as we loved the dog we were happy to see them reunited. A few months later my son was out riding his bike again and came across the owner who asked if we had seen the dog as he had gotten out again and had been missing for a few weeks. I was so sad and I felt bad for the guy but I didn't understand why he hadn't taken measures to secure the gate so it didn't happen again. When our Rusty was alive, he was quite the escape artist, learned to open the gate himself so we ended up having to padlock it so he couldn't get out.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Well thank you for helping him out yet once again, this is so sad. Did they even bother to put a tag on his collar with their phone# on it? I think offering them money like Karen suggested would be a good idea if she does call. If she mentions how the little boy would miss his dog, offer for them to come visit if they want. He would be missing Pooh forever if/when the dog gets hit on the highway. I cant' fathom how a dog will survive running around on a highway for a third time. Tough situation, hope it all works out in best interest of a (hopefully soon to be yours) Charlie boy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Very sad situation, I hope Pooh's/Charlie's family will realize that for his safety and well being, they need to do what is best for him. 

Hope this situation works out for the best.


----------



## janine

I know it's not the right thing but I would want to keep him...Pooh/Charlie isn't safe in that home. I wonder if she kept your phone number?


----------



## Sophie_Mom

Sorry, I know a lot of people may disagree with me, but I think you absolutely should keep Charlie. There are two ways to look at it - Do what is right, but what is right for whom? If you gave him back, it certainly wouldn't be best for Charlie. It has been sheer luck that he hasn't been hit by a car or met some other tragic fate. That boy loves his dog, but sadly that boy isn't able to be responsible for his care and well-being. Having this poor dog roaming around on his own is abuse/neglect, and it's not fair to Charlie. You did the "right" thing for the owners once, and they didn't take the opportunity to learn a valued lesson. Not sure how to handle it if/when the owners come calling, but I'd be keeping him.


----------



## coppers-mom

I just don't even know what to say.

My neighbor at least has no road between us so his dogs haven't been in danger from cars when they come down, but he has said it is my fault since I won't beat them when they come down here.:no:

Charlie Pooh obviously wants to get more of the good care, love and attention he got at your house.

I just keep remembering AlanK and Tuff's friend Teddy who was killed last year.


----------



## Radarsdad

Frankly I would keep him till they came looking for him.



> but he has said it is my fault since I won't beat them when they come down here


I will, right after I beat you for not being responsible for him!!


----------



## Karen519

*Coppers Mom*

Coppers Mom

I remember so well the story of Alan K and Teddy that kept coming to visit he and Tuff to have some love, as he did not have people that really loved him. It was so tragic when he was hit and killed by the car.

Ignutah

To me, people like this, that make a dog live outside and don't even look for him, or post ads anywhere or have a collar that fits him, couldn't possibly love him, they don't deserve it. I would point out that it is just a question of when he is hit and killed by a car, or used as a bait dog, and that you would be willing to "buy" him from them. I think they should get a cat that can live indoors, unless they will make it an outside cat.


----------



## kwhit

Keep him. Buy him, lie, do whatever you have to so he doesn't go back to them. He _will_ end up getting hit...he's just been extremely lucky so far. 

Pooh can't speak for himself. He's already made it known where he wants to be, in the only way he can, by trying to get back to your house. These people don't deserve a dog and he deserves to be safe and happy in the only life he has. And being safe and happy means being with you. 

Hope this works out...very tough situation.


----------



## cubbysan

Wow - I think it was fate that your husband found him again. Not sure what to advise you, but somehow figure out a way to keep him. I think Charlie/Pooh has found his home.

I would offer to buy him.


----------



## DaisyGolden

Sophie_Mom said:


> Sorry, I know a lot of people may disagree with me, but I think you absolutely should keep Charlie. There are two ways to look at it - Do what is right, but what is right for whom? If you gave him back, it certainly wouldn't be best for Charlie. It has been sheer luck that he hasn't been hit by a car or met some other tragic fate. That boy loves his dog, but sadly that boy isn't able to be responsible for his care and well-being. Having this poor dog roaming around on his own is abuse/neglect, and it's not fair to Charlie. You did the "right" thing for the owners once, and they didn't take the opportunity to learn a valued lesson. Not sure how to handle it if/when the owners come calling, but I'd be keeping him.


I agree with you. I guess people could call me dishonest but if they came looking for him I would say I haven't seen him and I would keep him. If you give him back I think you'll just be giving them another chance to kill him. I can't imagine how bad you would feel if you saw his dead body in the road one day. I have a cat that I know was my neighbors cat but I found him shaking from being out in below zero temps on my doorstep and I took him in and never said anything to my neighbor. The vet said he was getting hypothermia. If you can't understand that a kitten can't be outside in -10 temps then you shouldn't have a kitten. Think about it this way if this were a child being abused would you hand him back to his abuser or would you call the police to save him?Unfortunately there aren't any dog police that will do anything in this situation so we the people who care about the safety of animals have to be the ones to do something. If you have to lie to save him then so be it. I'm sure he will thank you for it everyday for the rest of his life. I'm sure he knows where he wants to be he just can't let his voice be heard.


----------



## DaisyGolden

Also I have seen people saying you should offer to buy him but if they say no to that which I think they will because their son wants him then he goes back to them. The best thing you can do is just say nothing and if they come to your house say you haven't seen him. I'm sure you will be surprised how fast they will stop looking for him. Take him to the vet, get him registered and don't think about them again.


----------



## Sophie_Mom

I totally agree - Honesty is not always the best policy, and sometimes the ends justify the means. The world, and this situation, is not strictly black and white. I wouldn't offer to buy him either, if they say no (which I agree, they probably would), you are stuck having to give him back.


----------



## goldensrbest

This is the time to lie about him, keep him, he wants you, not them.


----------



## Riverangel

Keep Him! My parents rescued a cat that was outside at their house. They spent a lot of money to make her healthy. My mom asked the vet; "What do I do if someone comes looking for the cat. The vet replied, "The one with the collar on the cat is the one that owns it." Tilly is now the happiest indoor cat I think I have ever met. Go get Charlie Pooh a collar...he has obviously chosen his furever home with you.


----------



## oakleysmommy

Keep him...dont offer to buy him as others said. He wants to be with you and its saying something that your husband found him on the highway...he doesnt want to be where he is, he wants to be with you. do you think the owners would even think he is back with you? what are the chances of your husband getting him on the highway you know??


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM

kwhit said:


> Keep him. Buy him, lie, do whatever you have to so he doesn't go back to them. He _will_ end up getting hit...he's just been extremely lucky so far.
> 
> Pooh can't speak for himself. He's already made it known where he wants to be, in the only way he can, by trying to get back to your house. These people don't deserve a dog and he deserves to be safe and happy in the only life he has. And being safe and happy means being with you.
> 
> Hope this works out...very tough situation.


I have to agree!


----------



## Dallas Gold

No doubt he is much better off with your family.....not sure what I'd do if I were in your shoes, but my initial reaction is I'd offer to buy him. What a terrible life for Pooh with that negligent family.


----------



## bluefrogmama

Oh this just breaks my dog loving heart. I hope you do decide to keep Charlie/Pooh. It sounds like it's meant to be!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

It's obvious that he's not being cared for properly and his safety is at risk. I realize the little boy loves this dog and he's going to be heartbroken, but unless the owners are willing to bring him into the house while they are gone or fence their yard in, something tragic is going to happen which would be even worse. 

I would try talking to the owners first, then offer to buy him if that's what it took. 

Ignutah, do you know what your Animal Laws are in SC? I realize NC and SC are not the same and have different laws. 

In NC, dogs, cats, etc., are considered personal property. If someone knowingly or unknowingly has an animal that belongs to someone else, they can be charged with Stolen Property. 

.


----------



## akgolden

This is a tough choice. This is not the first time this has happened and sounds like it wont be the last. You can't tell another pet owner what to do, but on the same token you don't want to feel responsible i something happens to the pup. I would suggest offering to take him. The owner might be insulted but explain your point and concern and that you don't want to see the dog get hit on the hwy. Thats not fair to you, the owner, the dog or the poor person that ends up hitting the dog. 

Explain your concern and be very sincere. Hopefully the owner will either tighten up and make sure it doesn't happen again or get upset with you. Either way you did your part and did the right thing.


----------



## mylissyk

....whatever you do don't go looking for them, if they come to you looking for him then ask about taking him off their hands or buying him from them.


----------



## GinnyinPA

If you can afford it, I would offer to buy the dog from them. You could probably find them (they're probably still in your sent e-mail file) but I honestly don't know whether it's right to send him back. How does he look? Was he happy to see you again? Was he wearing a new collar that fits? 

Years ago I kept finding a beautiful husky out wandering the neighborhood. She had tags, so I was able to find the owner. The third time I brought her back, he asked, "Do you want to keep her? " I did, but didn't have the resources at the time. I always regretted not taking her in. I don't know whether she was unhappy at her home or just an explorer, but she was a sweet dog.


----------



## Noey

hmm are you sure it's not Charlie? I mean it might look like pooh but it's acting like Charlie. 

This is a hard one. I think if it was me I would not actively try and find Charlie's owner. I would keep an eye on the lost adverts etc. Maybe take him to the vet and have him checked out...2 miles is not that far...hmmm. I'd be torn.

It might be return him and leave all your information with the owner. Tell her if they need to find Pooh a new home to let you know that you would love to have him and the kid can visit. 

But the other side of me says Charlie wants a new place, where he is loved and not a toy. Did he have tags on? Are you sure this is not Charlie the lost Golden.

I'd be torn...


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

I assume Pooh wasn't wearing tags with a phone number. 

Is he microchipped? Probably not.... but if he is the legal owners can be positively identified by any vet. 

Based on the brief history outlined here, if I was willing to care and provide for Pooh then I don't think that I would exert any great effort in trying to locate the owners. But I wouldn't recommend that you lie if they show up at your door or call you. At that point I would invite them in for coffee, tell lthem that Pooh appears to have chosen to move in with you and I would ask them to seriously consider allowing Pooh to remain with you before something horrible happens to him.


----------



## Karen519

*Ignutah*

Ignutah

*I only meant offer to buy him should they track you down.*

If they do, I would do everything in my power to talk them out of taking Pooh back. If they won't listen, I would offer to buy him.

If they cared at all about his safety and really loved him, he wouldn't have been lost twice in a matter of days and be living outside,with a collar that is too tight for him-and probably no HW meds!

How much can their little boy play with him if poor Pooh is outside all the time. I think a cat, or a hamster that lives indoors would be a better pet for them.

*I think it is more than fate that your Hubby found Charlie this a.m., before he was killed on the highway.*


----------



## paula bedard

Gosh, Heart says keep him, head says don't do something that could get you into trouble. She knows where you live, right? More than likely she'll come looking for him and knock on your door. Let's hope she has a terrible memory and lousy sense of direction. Too bad you can't change his hair color and throw on some dark glasses so she can't recognize him.


----------



## Sophie_Mom

I guess I'm thinking she won't come to your door. She didn't actively look for him last time. It would be a wild twist of fate for her to think he'd end up at your house again. And if she did come to my house..... (Right or wrong, I know, I know...) I'd lie. And I'd feel good about doing it too!


----------



## Ranger

Tough situation...sadly, I know what I would do. New collar, tags, and an ID mark. So if his negligent people come around looking for him, they don't see their dog but rather a dog you've adopted lately. He can't be their dog, because he has this little "mark" that distinguishes him from their dog. He's a new dog. 

I have no sense of morals when it comes to the well-being of animals. Devil's advocates may ask who made ME judge and jury and why do I get to decide an animals' fate...I'm not saying people need to buy premium dog food, walk their dog 4 times a day and buy fancy collars for it to be a good owner. But providing food, shelter, water, basic vet care, and looking out for a dog's well-being is the LEAST an owner can do. If these people don't care enough to keep the gate shut or padlock it or something, they don't deserve the dog. Especially since the dog's life is in danger when that gate is open.


----------



## DaisyGolden

Ranger said:


> Tough situation...sadly, I know what I would do. New collar, tags, and an ID mark. So if his negligent people come around looking for him, they don't see their dog but rather a dog you've adopted lately. He can't be their dog, because he has this little "mark" that distinguishes him from their dog. He's a new dog.
> 
> I have no sense of morals when it comes to the well-being of animals. Devil's advocates may ask who made ME judge and jury and why do I get to decide an animals' fate...I'm not saying people need to buy premium dog food, walk their dog 4 times a day and buy fancy collars for it to be a good owner. But providing food, shelter, water, basic vet care, and looking out for a dog's well-being is the LEAST an owner can do. If these people don't care enough to keep the gate shut or padlock it or something, they don't deserve the dog. Especially since the dog's life is in danger when that gate is open.


I totally agree.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'd get your vet to scan to see if there is a chip in him first. If not, you might consider chipping in your name. Whether you decide to lie and keep him or return him if the owner contacts you is a decision you'll need to make, knowing there is a risk you could possibly be criminally charged with possession of stolen property in a worst case situation with the owners, but also knowing you want to keep Pooh safe from harm. If the owner gets him back I'd be worried that in addition to being hit, he might be picked up or turned into a high kill-animal shelter and euthanized because of the owner's negligence. At least the shelters might call you if they scan him in that situation and see your contact information. 

It makes you wonder how well they are raising their human kids if they can't responsibly keep their dog safe.


----------



## Sophie_Mom

The owner couldn't even be bothered to buy the dog a collar that fit him. I would doubt that she'll put much effort into finding him, and even less chance that she'd pursue a criminal case.


----------



## akgolden

Sophie_Mom said:


> I guess I'm thinking she won't come to your door. She didn't actively look for him last time. It would be a wild twist of fate for her to think he'd end up at your house again. And if she did come to my house..... (Right or wrong, I know, I know...) I'd lie. And I'd feel good about doing it too!


Same. Chances are pretty slim they would come to your house again.


Ranger said:


> Tough situation...sadly, I know what I would do. New collar, tags, and an ID mark. So if his negligent people come around looking for him, they don't see their dog but rather a dog you've adopted lately. He can't be their dog, because he has this little "mark" that distinguishes him from their dog. He's a new dog.
> 
> I have no sense of morals when it comes to the well-being of animals. Devil's advocates may ask who made ME judge and jury and why do I get to decide an animals' fate..*.I'm not saying people need to buy premium dog food, walk their dog 4 times a day and buy fancy collars for it to be a good owner. But providing food, shelter, water, basic vet care, and looking out for a dog's well-being is the LEAST an owner can do*. If these people don't care enough to keep the gate shut or padlock it or something, they don't deserve the dog. Especially since the dog's life is in danger when that gate is open.


Exactly my feelings.


----------



## lgnutah

My husband found the cell number the lady called us from and called it. It went immediately to voice mail (so maybe phone is being charged?). That was a few hours ago. No one has called us. I have to go out of town on business tomorrow morning and won't be back til late. My husband will be here, in case they call or come by.....
BTW, he still had on the collar I bought for him. He had 9 ticks, which I removed (but in SC, any dog who goes in the woods will get ticks). I hadn't applied the Frontline Plus when he was here last time because I had bathed him Sunday, then took him to be groomed on Tues, so was going to apply it on Thurs evening, but she came for him.
He seemed a little hungrier than last time he was here, but maybe his tummy if feeling better (he had diarrhea and worms so I took him to the vet and got him treated. I had given him the 2 days worth of Panacur and gave the 3rd dose to the lady when she picked him up, so hopefully she administered it.)
PS There is no "gate" or yard, per se, at his "home". The lady says he stays outside and there are woods all around them (no fence, no gate, no yard).


----------



## Karen519

*Ignutah*

Ignutah

Praying they never return the call.
Poor Charlie!


----------



## bowdense

cubbysan said:


> Wow - I think it was fate that your husband found him again...I think Charlie/Pooh has found his home.


I can see your struggle with what you should do. But, I think Charlie/Pooh was meant to be with you. After all you've done for that dog....and your husband just happens to find him on the highway? Sounds like fate to me. I would keep him. You would be saving his life. I do feel bad for the boy. But, it can't be much worse than seeing that poor pup outside every day so sad and neglected.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

An outside dog who has no yard or fence.... just woods and the HIGHWAY! He was working his way back to where he felt like he belonged... where he was cared for and loved. NO WAY would I give him back.


----------



## goldenbrowneyes

Ignutah

I have no advice for such a hard decision. Sending you hugs and prayers.


----------



## Megora

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> An outside dog who has no yard or fence.... just woods and the HIGHWAY! He was working his way back to where he felt like he belonged... where he was cared for and loved. NO WAY would I give him back.


Totally second this...

I guess where I feel anxious is the fact that his owners live only two miles away. I would be constantly worried about running into them and getting accused of stealing their dogs. Two miles isn't a huge distance.


----------



## mylissyk

The only problem with the scenario of keeping him is that the owner could very well accuse you of stealing him. I guess you need to make a good faith effort to contact them,I know I said not to before but maybe you do need to try and get in touch with them.

I don't know, this is a not an easy situation.


----------



## Sophie_Mom

Given everything, I just have to say keep him again. I totally would, and face the potential consequences later.


----------



## kathi127

I am praying very hard that they do not call you back!!! I really think Charlie wants to be with you and maybe the owners will realize that too.


----------



## SandyK

Hopefully you will not get a return phone call. If they come by that is when I would have to say "I haven't seen him, but give me your number and I will call you if I do." Then I would ask her if it is hard for her having Pooh and does he run away often? Whatever her answer would be then I would offer to take him when he is found if this would be helpful to her. My vote is for you to keep him. Charlie-Pooh needs you....not them. Sorry little boy, but your mom is not responsible enough!!


----------



## GinnyinPA

Did they reimburse you for the vet bills and medicine?


----------



## coppers-mom

Charlie is unfortunately unique looking and it is a small town so it would be rather evident where he is.

I would offer to keep him/buy him if they do show up. My neighbor gets mad when his dogs run away and decides he no longer wants them so maybe they will give up and give him to you.:crossfing I just hope and pray he stays safe until then.

If they don't get him soon and you can (I could do it for you tomorrow) I do recommend you have him microchipped with your name for his sake. He was at your house 6 days before they found him last time and it sure would be nice to have him someone reliable on his record.


----------



## Karen519

*Charlie*

I think it is more than coincidence that your Hubby found Charlie on the Highway. He knows you guys love him and he loves you, too!
I am praying she never calls you back, but if she does I would convince her in any way I could that you guys should keep him.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Just a thought, but if she does call you back this morning you could say he got away and Coppers-mom could have a new Golden friend.:curtain:


----------



## oakleysmommy

hope she doesnt call, if she does i would say i havent seen him. He doesnt belong there obviously, next time he runs he may not be so lucky on the highway and then what??


----------



## GoldenMum

I just pray these people realize what good care you gave Pooh when he was there, and decide Not to call as it's in Pooh's best interest


----------



## Dallas Gold

I think Golden Camper has an excellent idea, if Copper's Mom is ready for a new addition....how about Charlie getting loose and ending up on Copper's Mom's mountain home, with all the bats and the puppies? T


----------



## bowdense

I guess after thinking about it more...I would have called, too. I would ask if I could keep him or buy him. Then, you can all live in peace. I really hope she lets yo have him. He deserves you! Good luck!


----------



## goldensrbest

No way, i would not call them, he is going to be killed, or hurt badly, they do not love him, if teresa wants him, let her have him, if your affarid of getting found out, seen with him.


----------



## kathi127

GoldenCamper said:


> Just a thought, but if she does call you back this morning you could say he got away and Coppers-mom could have a new Golden friend.:curtain:


What a great idea! Coppers-mom, what do you say?


----------



## CarolinaCasey

I think offering to keep Pooh is a good solution, if it is what you want. You can tell the family and the little boy that they can come and visit Pooh anytime they want so long as they call first. I think that might be a good solution if they'd agree.


----------



## lgnutah

My husband called the cell again this evening and left another message. The man called back and he came and got the dog.
I feel so worried about Charlie.


----------



## kwhit

Oh no... I didn't want to hear that...


----------



## coppers-mom

lgnutah said:


> My husband called the cell again this evening and left another message. The man called back and he came and got the dog.
> I feel so worried about Charlie.


Next time he's in the road, unless you can keep him I'll come get him and just have to get DH to agree.I live far enough away for her to not find him, but close enough to be there in 20 minutes.

Keep an eye out when you and Brooks go for your walks. I really think Charlie Pooh might come looking for you two again.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Can you or your hubby hang around the highway for the next few days? Then call Copper's Mom? I'd say 3 times is a HUGE sign Copper's Mom needs a new golden. Teresa, tell DH we voted on the forum and he can't object to this!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

This makes my heart hurt. Poor Charlie.


----------



## Dallas Gold

lgnutah said:


> My husband called the cell again this evening and left another message. The man called back and he came and got the dog.
> I feel so worried about Charlie.


Did the man offer any explanation, thanks or apology?


----------



## goldensrbest

I hope the outcome of charlie, is better than what happened to us years ago, dogs would follow me home all the time, well this one kept coming back, i would call the owner, he would come pick him up, finally i said i would take him, but no said the owner they wanted him, well he got hit by a car, and died.


----------



## BayBeams

Here is a suggestion, should this dog turn up again take the dog to an animal shelter that is not local. Tell them that after the hold period you want the dog. If the owners don't locate them, which I doubt they would bother looking, then the dog is yours to keep or find a rescue to take him to locate a home that would keep him safely loved.
I am sorry you have had to deal with this situation. Thank-you for caring about Pooh/Charlie. You did the best you could under the circumstances.


----------



## GoldenCamper

If that poor boy survives a third adventure, get him to Coppers-mom. I hope the next thread I see about Charlie is posted by Coppers-mom that Charlie has found his furever home with her :crossfing


----------



## fostermom

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> This makes my heart hurt. Poor Charlie.


Mine, too. How sad.


----------



## lgnutah

I hugged and kissed Charlie but couldn't go out when he was taken again. My son believes it would be stealing if I tried to keep the dog-and he didn't think I was trying very hard to get the dog back to his owners.
Apparently, my husband told the man that they could get an electronic fence and the man said, "We'll have to do something". Then my husband said the man said something about not having wanted to get a dog but it had shown up as a stray puppy....


----------



## Dallas Gold

BayBeams said:


> Here is a suggestion, should this dog turn up again take the dog to an animal shelter that is not local. Tell them that after the hold period you want the dog. If the owners don't locate them, which I doubt they would bother looking, then the dog is yours to keep or find a rescue to take him to locate a home that would keep him safely loved.
> I am sorry you have had to deal with this situation. Thank-you for caring about Pooh/Charlie. You did the best you could under the circumstances.


This suggestion takes care of the "legalities" because state laws allow animal shelters to adopt out after the statutory hold period. If you don't want Charlie then tell the shelter that Teresa wants him. Then it's all legal per state law and you have absolutely no obligation to contact the other owner or tell them Copper's Mom has him.

Then get him microchipped! It sounds like he should be named Roamy instead of Charlie.


----------



## fostermom

lgnutah said:


> My husband called the cell again this evening and left another message. The man called back and he came and got the dog.
> I feel so worried about Charlie.


I just want you to know when I say how sad it makes me, I am not blaming you one bit! You have been wonderful for Charlie. Please consider coppersmom's offer next time. Fingers crossed that he stays safe until the next time.


----------



## Karen519

*Ignutah*

Ignutah

My heart is broken for Charlie.
I feel sorry for you, Ignutah, because I think your hubby probably doesn't agree to keeping Charlie.
I pray that he will be safe until the next time he will find his way to you or you find him on the highway.

Thank you for caring for him.
Charlie will be in my prayers.


----------



## kathi127

I just want to cry.... I hope he turns up again and you can either get him to Coppers-mom or a shelter far away so that she can come get him. I pray that Charlie stays safe until you can get him again.


----------



## coppers-mom

There is also unfortunately a little boy whose heart would be broken involved. His parents just are obviously of the opinion that a dog will stay home even without training or a fence.:doh:

Ignutah knows I am serious. Next time just call and I will be the one to get him out of the road if need be. I aslo just might have to go that way when driving to town tomorrow - it's just 15 or 20 miles out of my way.

I've found dogs before (honest) and have been told if you have them 12 days, they are yours. I will call and verify what legalities are involved.

God wink??? When I was about 9 my parents got divorced for the second time. Life was a bit stressful. I lived with my Dad. To help me with my grief and emotional turmoil (or maybe because he was the best dad in the world), he bought me my first pony.


Pony's name? Charlie.


----------



## lgnutah

Just before dark, I decided to take Brooks on a walk and decided to go down the highway, and then decided to try to find the neighborhood where Charlie lives. It is a very nice neighborhood (and by the appearance of the houses, anyone living there should have no trouble buying a new collar for a dog, or paying for his vetting, or to install a fence or?)
Anyway, it is a neighborhood a long distance from the highway. And, I am sure there are some dogs who would never stray from there to the highway. It is surrounded by open land and woods. Every house had a yard, and it was true, no one had their yard fenced. I couldn't see behind every home, of course, but I looked wherever I could as I drove, and did not see Charlie anywhere-not even tied up behind any of the houses (it was a long L shaped, dead end neighborhood). It even had a pond about 2/3 way into the neighborhood. So, as for living environment, it looked like the greatest place in the world for a family with a dog to live!
I have to do a work related session very close by there tomorrow, so will make a detour again, and drive the highway again.


----------



## mudEpawz

I read the first few posting last night and kept thinking about what was happening with Charlie all day. I doubt that people like Charlie's owners will change. I know you were in a very difficult position and one that I would find hard to make. I think you did the right thing by trying to contact the owners. However, I hope Charlie is persistant and makes it safely back home to you.


----------



## SandyK

I hope you see Charlie-Pooh on the run again tomorrow and bring him home. I wish they didn't come and pick him up. I was hoping Brooks would have a permanent friend!


----------



## kwhit

lgnutah said:


> I have to do a work related session very close by there tomorrow, so will make a detour again, and drive the highway again.


You know...you can probably get their address by searching their phone number, (reverse phone look-up sites). You might have to pay a small amount if they're not listed, (maybe $5.00), but the information is most likely there. I've had to do it a couple of times. Just a thought...


----------



## Dallas Gold

Is it terrible for me to actively pray that Charlie gets *safely* "lost" back with you or with Copper's Mom? 

Copper's Mom--WOW--that's a BIG OLD GOD WINK!


----------



## Karen519

*Ignutah*

*Ignutah*

Kwhit has a GREAT POINT! You can probably *find their address *by using the *reverse lookup with their phone number.*

Praying you see Charlie today.

*Coppers Mom: *Yes, the little boys heart would be broken, but it will be more broken if Charlie is hit and killed by a car, or gets HW disease or Lyme's disease. If the parents are concerned about their little boy's feelings, they would let Charlie live inside the house.

Praying for Charlie everynight. 

**Just keep thinking of what the father said to your husband, "that he really didn't ever want Charlie, that he was a stray puppy."


----------



## Karen519

*Had a thought*

If I knew what town in S.C. Charlie lives at, I could keep a watch on Craigslist under Lost and Found, Pets, and All Community, in case someone else spots or finds him the next time.


----------



## oakleysmommy

so sad...i hope he finds his way back to you again..


----------



## goldensrbest

Boy karen has it right, they really do not care for that dog, or they would keep him SAFE, DO THEY ALLOW THE KIDS TO RUN AROUND AT FREE WILL?


----------



## Sosoprano

I don't know how I missed this thread before, and I'm sorry I didn't see it earlier to offer my support for you, Ignutah 

I hope you can take comfort in the fact that, at the very least, Charlie Pooh got a chance to enjoy genuine comfort, love, and care while he was with you. You made him very happy, even if for a short time. 

If you're able to fine the owners through reverse lookup or whatever, maybe you could offer to be a backup for them somehow? Like if they find themselves temporarily overwhelmed, they could call you to take Charlie for a bit? Or even--though this may be way over the top--ask them to consider co-owning him with you? Maybe he could stay with you during the week while they're at work and the boy is at school and then take him back on weekends, if it's more likely that he'll be supervised then?

Grasping at straws here, but trying to find a compromise that would allow you to stay in Charlie's life in whatever capacity you can for now. You never know what might happen over time; they could slowly come to rely on you more and more until one day he just doesn't go "home"...


----------



## Hali's Mom

Dallas Gold said:


> This suggestion takes care of the "legalities" because state laws allow animal shelters to adopt out after the statutory hold period. If you don't want Charlie then tell the shelter that Teresa wants him. Then it's all legal per state law and you have absolutely no obligation to contact the other owner or tell them Copper's Mom has him.
> 
> Then get him microchipped! It sounds like he should be named Roamy instead of Charlie.


Unfortunately from my experience in the rescue/shelter world, shelters CANNOT be trusted to their word. Many dogs that have had rescue lined up for them have been euthanized and unfortunately many are NOT in error. Too chancy if you ask me. Legal maybe but not the safest route for Charlie.
My Mollie was an owner surrender and scheduled for euth. 5 days later.


----------



## Hali's Mom

*reverse lookup*

I believe the number they have for the owners is their cell number and as far as I know you can only use reverse lookup for "land lines".
I could be wrong though.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Hali's Mom said:


> Unfortunately from my experience in the rescue/shelter world, shelters CANNOT be trusted to their word. Many dogs that have had rescue lined up for them have been euthanized and unfortunately many are NOT in error. Too chancy if you ask me. Legal maybe but not the safest route for Charlie.
> My Mollie was an owner surrender and scheduled for euth. 5 days later.


I think if you read down in the posts there is another plan of action...involving a Golden Forum Angel...:crossfing

Some states only have 3 day holds so I totally understand where you are coming from.


----------



## kwhit

Hali's Mom said:


> My Mollie was an owner surrender and scheduled for euth. 5 days later.


Some shelters, if they're _extremely_ over-crowded, euthanize owner surrenders before the owners even leave the parking lot. :no: I've only heard of it happening a few times, but I'm sure it happens more than we'd ever want to know.


----------



## lgnutah

Karen519 said:


> If I knew what town in S.C. Charlie lives at, I could keep a watch on Craigslist under Lost and Found, Pets, and All Community, in case someone else spots or finds him the next time.


Charlie (Pooh) lives in Central


----------



## lgnutah

Sosoprano said:


> If you're able to fine the owners through reverse lookup or whatever, maybe you could offer to be a backup for them somehow?


I called the cell yesterday evening and left a nice message, I said I knew they were worried about him getting on the highway, and if they couldn't figure out how to keep him safely at home, to call me and I could find a home for him.
I drove the highway this morning and again this afternoon but he wasn't anywhere around at that time.


----------



## kwhit

Hali's Mom said:


> I believe the number they have for the owners is their cell number and as far as I know you can only use reverse lookup for "land lines".


Nope, cell phone info is also available.


----------



## Sosoprano

lgnutah said:


> I called the cell yesterday evening and left a nice message, I said I knew they were worried about him getting on the highway, and if they couldn't figure out how to keep him safely at home, to call me and I could find a home for him.
> I drove the highway this morning and again this afternoon but he wasn't anywhere around at that time.


Oh, good for you!!! A friendly, helpful, nonthreatening approach like that just might keep the communication door open--which can only be good for Charlie Pooh. I hope the dialogue continues...:crossfing


----------



## kwhit

lgnutah said:


> I called the cell yesterday evening and left a nice message, I said I knew they were worried about him getting on the highway, and if they couldn't figure out how to keep him safely at home, to call me and I could find a home for him.


Great move!


----------



## jealous1

Several years ago a young female golden puppy (~4 mos.) followed my husband and his grandson home. I spent a day looking for her home and found it directly across from the small pond behind our house. When talking w/ the owner, they had gotten her as a companion dog for their male golden (who wouldn't stay in their backyard either--invisible fence--and both were kept outside) and were planning on breeding her to him when she was older. I did my "bettering the breed" and all the available goldens through rescue speech as nicely as I could because I did not want to alienate her but she kept insisting they had lots of friends who wanted a golden puppy (read $$). Over the next several months, Summer ventured out several times and each time I took her back (teeth grinding--she was the sweetest dog but couldn't have gotten by with keeping her since we lived so close). 

Fast forward several months and I was on my back deck watering plants and saw Summer with several puppies by the edge of the pond (we are talking about a golden who just turned one year old after she had the puppies). I grabbed a handful of kibble and went over to see about them. The puppies were several weeks old and greedily ate the kibble but then went and nursed on Summer. She looked so beaten down and I felt so sorry for her. I took the puppies up to their house and I won't begin to describe the condition of their outside pen (middle of July/95+ heat). Owners were gone so I left a message. I called the next day to make sure the owners had seen my note and she advised that "somehow" Summer had gotten pregnant during her first heat by some neighborhood dog, they had just gotten back from the local hardware store where they had been trying to give away the puppies, were heading to the local flea market to sell/give away the rest of them, and did I know anyone who wanted Summer (this AFTER I had told her several times if she ever wanted to re-home Summer I would take her). I grabbed a leash and told my husband I was going to go get her if he wanted to come. Thus began my love affair with goldens.

Moral of story: Don't count on them calling you if they finally decide they do not want Charlie/Pooh anymore--please keep checking on him. It definintely sounds like you're his best hope for a better life.


----------



## Karen519

*Ignutah*

Ignutah

Thank you for calling them and leaving that message. I hope they call you back.

Don't know if you saw my earlier post, but keep checking craigslist in your area in Lost and Found, Pets, All Community-someone else might find him next time and post him on craigslist. Also, what shelters are closest to you? Check those shelters on Petfinder. It wouldn't surprise me at all that the father will take Charlie/Pooh to a shelter.


----------



## Karen519

*Ignutah*

Ignutah

Hope you are nowhere near the fires and the smoke.

*Fostermom posted this.
It's so unbelievably disgusting and unhealthy here right now! *

We are under a code red air quality alert through 8 am tomorrow. We have wildfires to the southeast of us and the wind is coming from that direction, so we have serious smog going on. I just let the dogs out to potty and rush them back into the house. I left work 1/2 hour early because my sinuses were killing me, and I never leave early because I don't feel well.

Here's a link to what it looks like around here right now. By the way, I have lived in NC for almost 30 years and it's NEVER been like this. Ever.

Fires elsewhere produce smoky conditions here :: WRAL.com


----------



## lgnutah

Fortunately, no fires in upstate SC. It is storming right now. 
Yes, I had the thought that the dad might have left our house and gone straight somewhere with Charlie Pooh. But, it couldn't have been the shelter, because it was too late in the day.


----------



## Karen519

*Ignutah*

Ignutah

So glad the fires aren't near you.

Please be sure to keep an eye on your craigslist, too, just in case Pooh/Charlie gets lost again and someone else finds him and posts him.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Any Pooh/Charlie sightings?


----------



## mudEpawz

Dallas Gold said:


> Any Pooh/Charlie sightings?


I was just wondering the same thing myself


----------



## Karen519

*Ignutah*

Hi!! Just checking in to see if you heard anything more on Pooh or have seen him?


----------



## lgnutah

Twice each day since they came and got him, I have driven the highway, down a mile past where I first found him, plus I look up the road that leads to where he lives. No Charlie/Pooh.


----------



## Karen519

*Pooh/Charlie*

Ignutah

Thanks for keeping an eye out for Pooh/Charlie.

Hope they call you one day and admit they don't want him.


----------



## kathi127

Thanks for keeping us posted, I still think he will show up again!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

lgnutah said:


> Twice each day since they came and got him, I have driven the highway, down a mile past where I first found him, plus I look up the road that leads to where he lives. No Charlie/Pooh.


I take it his owners have never called you back, is that right?

Are you checking the local shelter in case they may have turned him in?


----------



## Karen519

*Ignutah*

Ignutah

Carolina Mom has a great point. I would check your local shelters on Petfinder, just in case they've turned Pooh/Charlie in and also on Craigslist, in case he got lost again and someone else found him.


----------



## lgnutah

He's not on Craig's List, not at the animal shelter. I drove the highway and down the road to his neighborhood and didn't see him. It could be that now his family is taking ownership and providing proper care of him.... 
When I called the animal control number, and explained about him, the woman who answered told me, "if we pick him up, we will call your vet, because your name is now associated with his rabies tag". She also suggested if he is loose again, whether they pick him up or whether I see him on the highway, that the best place for him would be with someone who wants him.....and said if I knew someone who would take him in, to let that person have him.


----------



## DaisyGolden

Have you thought about maybe calling his owners and just asking how he's doing?


----------



## goldensrbest

Can you find the exact house? That you can drive by , keeping a check on him that way.


----------



## lgnutah

The owners never pick up the phone when we have called. We leave messages. When we had their dog the first time, the lady called us back quickly. The second time, no one called us back the first time we called and left a message. 24 hours later, we called and left a second message. This time the man called back (and spoke to my husband). 
I called about an hour after he had picked him up the second time, but no one picked up the phone and no one returned our call.
The live in on a dead end street. For me to go driving in there again and again, would be sortof like stalking, so I am not going to. I did drive down there twice and if he had been loose, I would have seen him.
I will continue to drive the highway and keep an eye out for him.


----------



## goldensrbest

I wonder if they are just pi--ed off, that he comes back to you, that is why they do not call you back, with some people you never know, they could had given him away to someone also.


----------



## Dallas Gold

lgnutah said:


> He's not on Craig's List, not at the animal shelter. I drove the highway and down the road to his neighborhood and didn't see him. It could be that now his family is taking ownership and providing proper care of him....
> When I called the animal control number, and explained about him, the woman who answered told me, "if we pick him up, we will call your vet, because your name is now associated with his rabies tag". She also suggested if he is loose again, whether they pick him up or whether I see him on the highway, that the best place for him would be with someone who wants him.....and said if I knew someone who would take him in, to let that person have him.


I didn't realize you got the dog vaccinated for rabies--thank goodness the tag is associated with you! 

It sounds like the shelter gave you a green light to keep the dog or find it a good home (with Copper's Mom :crossfing )! 

You are doing all you can to keep an eye out for Pooh--thank you!


----------



## Karen519

*Ignutah*

Ignutah

I know you will keep an eye out for Pooh/Charlie and it sounds like the shelter gave you a green light and I hope they are right that you would get a call because of his rabies tag.


----------



## Karen519

*Ignutah*

Ignutah

Can't remember what date Pooh was picked up again, but this couldn't be him could it?
*Dated 6/16/2011
FOUND*


----------



## BayBeams

Ignutah,
Thank-you for all that you have done to try to keep Charlie Pooh safe. Perhaps the family is doing a better job of cartaking but regardless your efforts are appreciated by those of us who have never met Charlie but know him through the kindness you shared.


----------



## lgnutah

Dallas Gold said:


> I didn't realize you got the dog vaccinated for rabies--thank goodness the tag is associated with you!


 I gave him a Capstar the first day I brought him into my house. Then took him to the vet a few days later to be 
vaccinated for rabies, and the standard vaccinations you would give a dog you think hasn't been cared for including kennel cough. He was tested for heart and other worms, and as he was positive for whip and hooks we did the Panacur treatment (he was negative for heartworms so I started him on Interceptor), then had him groomed.
I gave the woman all the paperwork so she could she would have the records, and gave her the information sheets for Interceptor and Capstar in case she wanted to start using these products. As she said she had used a mobile vet in the past, I gave her the phone number of one that comes to this area and told her she can buy Interceptor from him. She said she had used Revolution in the past and this may be the reason he didn't have heartworms.


----------



## lgnutah

Karen519 said:


> Ignutah
> 
> Can't remember what date Pooh was picked up again, but this couldn't be him could it?
> *Dated 6/16/2011
> FOUND*


That is a different dog.
I think I found him the first time in the morning of 6/11, and the woman came to my house to get him the night of 6/16. The second time my husband found him on the highway was the morning of 6/20 and the man came and got him the night of 6/21.


----------



## Karen519

*Ignutah*

Ignutah

Thanks-thought I would post just in case.


----------



## Karen519

*Pooh*

DID Pooh's people ever call you back? I'm sure you would have told us.
Just had to ask.


----------



## lgnutah

Karen519 said:


> DID Pooh's people ever call you back? I'm sure you would have told us.
> Just had to ask.


No, they never returned my call.
My husband drives that highway going to and from work, and I drive it at least 4 days a week. I have never seen him again (and I compulsively scan the sides of the road as I drive)


----------



## Claire's Friend

Shoot, I was hoping you were posting that you found him again.


----------



## Karen519

*Ignutah*

Ignutah

Keep looking for him. I pray he finds his way back to you.
Thanks for the update.


----------



## oakleysmommy

I HOPE he finds you again!


----------



## Karen519

*Bumping*

Bumping up.


----------



## Karen519

*Charlie*

Keep hoping someday you will find Charlie, again!


----------



## mudEpawz

i got so excited when i saw this post on the feed. dang, i thought you found pooh/charlie again. fingers are still crossed


----------



## KaMu

Darn  I to was hoping Charlie came home!


----------



## mainegirl

Krys! said:


> i got so excited when i saw this post on the feed. dang, i thought you found pooh/charlie again. fingers are still crossed


me too
beth, moose and angel


----------



## goldensrbest

My heart jumped, i thought he came back.


----------



## Dallas Gold

My husband was in that area this weekend visiting his Dad--I asked him to look for Pooh while he was driving up from Greenville/Spartanburg! I don't think he could get Pooh on the plane with him though and probably couldn't disquise him as a human to get through security at the airport.


----------



## Karen519

*Sorry*

Sorry if I got anyone's hopes up.
Just was wondering about Pooh/Charlie.


----------

